# Plum FM Asia/Paris exclusive l/s



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of it? Says it is part of Rock It 2004 but that it was only available in Asia and Paris. LE of course.

I saw a link for it on the evil auction site...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Nov 10, 2005)

Yep, I have one. It was part of the Nordies Rock It! Prom collection, so it was definitely available in the US.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, it sounds like perhaps the auctioner either didn't know it's available in the US or was 'economical' with the truth.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't know of any MAC product that's been availale only in Asia and Paris. There have been plenty of Asian exclusives, but adding Paris into the mix is a bit odd!


----------



## mima (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Anyone ever heard of it? Says it is part of Rock It 2004 but that it was only available in Asia and Paris. LE of course.

I saw a link for it on the evil auction site..._

 
Yes, it is part of Rock it from 2004, but it was available in the US too. I got a CP for it and i LOVE it


----------

